# [CHICAGO] A lot of 1 hour HW blocks recently



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone noticed that? I don't see as many 3hr blocks as like 3 weeks ago. I'm not going to drive 35 min in traffic to do that.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> ............. I'm not going to drive 35 min in traffic to do that.


Some one will!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Some one will!


Oh that's for sure! These blocks disappear as fast as regular ones


----------

